# Plenty o' Posh



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I've been slacking with posting current pics of Miss Posh. So here you all go!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Those are AWESOME pics! You have a beautiful family...thanks for sharing! :biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Great pics!!

Ryan


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

What a great looking family. Posh is cute, too!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What wonderful pictures!!!! I love Posh, she is just gorgeous!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Be still my heart. I'm so in love with Miss Posh. One picture is better than the next. I want to hug her. As for your photo, it's all in the perception, I was thinking how great you look.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

It's a Posh-fest. Posh is as stunning as your whole family... And I think you are beautiful in tha picture. I also love your design flair Amy from what I can see of your house in these pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Great photos!! Thanks for sharing lovely Posh!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Ohh, Miss Posh is getting more and more beautiful. I love the last photo - she has such a lovely face.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Great pictures!  She's a beauty!

And so are you and your family!

Kara


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Fabulous photos, Amy! Posh is a beauty queen! And while you may not like your expression in the photo, your _hair _:biggrin1: looks great!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amy, I always enjoy your pictures, you have a great taste and eye!


----------



## klrbee16 (Feb 7, 2008)

Posh sure is a sweetie! Great pictures!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Adorable pictures! I LOVE Posh's coloring. She is such a beauty!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She is so precious and her coat is looking very nice! Your family is adorable as well! I love the lil toehead kids!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pictures of Posh, she is beautiful and so is your family.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Great pics!!! She sure is a cutie!!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww great photos of Posh and family. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Amy,

What are you shooting with? The photos look very pro!

Ryan


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. I know where to go when I need a boost! 

Ryan, I'm shooting with a Canon, but I think it's all in the lens....I guess the photos should look pro, since I'm charging people to take their picture. ound:

Amanda, I think Posh's coat is coming in nicely too. However, she is totally blowing coat now. That whole "I kind of delight in finding a little mat-mine" is a fleeting feeling.

Thanks for the hair compliments, I have big hair and it's only taken me about thirty years to know how to deal with it. The grass is always greener, right?


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks so much for the beautiful photography! Everything I want to say, has already been Posted, but I just wanted to add my thanks! Good, good material to work with!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, fabulous shots, Amy! My favorite is the one with Posh and her loud squeaky. I can totally picture her butt up and tail telling of her excitement in it, even if it is a still photo. I love that one!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Such fabulous photos! Posh is stunning and so is your family. I love that shot of the Easter cow flying through the air and Posh giving chase while everyone is gathered. It's an amazing photo. They all are. Thanks so much for sharing them!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I *love* the pictures of gorgeous Posh! You have a lovely family!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great pictures! Posh is a very beautiful dog! Love your photos!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Great pictures. I can see why you are so smitten with Posh. She is stunning!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Posh is so pretty, thanks for sharing the photos. Your children are really cute.*


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

It's all been said....these are great shots and your family is quite handsome! OK, so it's a Canon......what lens? I know you have professional equipment, but I'm still trying to decide on the Nikon D80, the new D60 or the newest Canon Rebel xti something or other or a better Canon. They just keep coming out with new stuff and it's all so confusing.....and then there is the decision on which lens to get!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm sooooo glad you have more photos of Posh and your beautiful home and family. Posh is simply gorgeous! I love her coloring so much and if, IF, I were to get another Hav it would be that color or red. 

Is that a concrete floor you have? It's beautiful!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yep Marj it's a concrete floor. We built the house ourselves, my hubby is an art teacher, and I always say it was his largest art project to date. We stained the concrete ourselves also. Well, my husband did.  I did a lot of cooking and bringing meals to him as he worked on the house, it only took us 11 months! 

The best part about the floor is it basically looks the same "just mopped" or "hasn't been mopped for a month." We also have heat under the floor, so it feels nice and warm even though we keep the house at 64 degrees. (People here in MN can't believe we do this...they are used to keeping their thermostats at 72 all year round.)

Okay so the camera is an older Canon 20D and I'm using mainly a Zoom Wide Angle-Telephoto EF 2 lens, it's a couple thousand dollars. Good thing I can write it off! It is absolutely OVERWHELMING all the choices out there for the consumer. I'd say the rebel is a great camera which will give you awesome results and you don't have to be a "pro."


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Amy, oh my, what beautiful shots! Of course you have a beautiful subject, both the furry and the human ones :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I have to admit, 64 is a tad 'cool'. lol I love the floor.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

GREAT photos Amy, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Amy, I love your Posh! You have a lovely fam.....yourself included!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Aw shucks. Thanks again everyone.

I know where to go for some esteem boosting. You're the best!


----------

